

Ask HN: What should I say to my Congressperson about SOPA? - swGooF

Does anyone know if there is a sample paragraph or two that I should say to a congressperson.  If I am going to take the time to call, I would like to know what/how to say it.
======
swGooF
Near the end of this article, there is a simple script. You might not need to
say it word for word.

[http://amandapeyton.com/blog/2012/01/my-call-to-senator-
schu...](http://amandapeyton.com/blog/2012/01/my-call-to-senator-schumers-
office-on-pipa-its-so-much-worse-than-i-thought/)

------
27182818284
"A vote for censorship of the web via SOPA or any future legislation is a
wedge issue for myself and others. I will not vote for you if you support
this. Period."

